# Edging around surface tree roots



## Teemo (Feb 28, 2021)

Just purchased a new home and it has huge trees out front that the previous owner(s) tried to unsuccessfully mulch around. I'm wanting to do something similar but need a way to separate the mulch from the future grass. I really wanted to do something more permanent like a small retaining wall but the problem is there are super shallow and exposed roots.

The first picture is what it looks like years ago before the previous owners didn't take care of it.

Anyone have any suggestions for a edging around these?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I took out all my edging in the tttf portion as it was more work that it's worth. Unlike the likes of Bermuda where edging can help contain its spread, TTTF does not spread and you can get a clean edge with a trimmer or edge stick. Plus mowing is easier as you can mow the gap vs needing to weed wack with an edge.
Just my thoughts after installing & ripping the plastic vertical edging.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

First, that is a beautiful home, congrats.

I have a similar problem in my front yard foundation bed. I have a maple tree a few feet away and its roots protrude into the bed, making it really difficult to keep a natural edge. I am strongly considering, like you said a small retaining wall to separate the bed from the grass. I think using thin stacking stone will look very nice and will also allow me to avoid/conceal the root problem. Here is the kind of wall i am talking about. Likely only 6-9 inches tall.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

I think many on this site will suggest natural / live edges for bedding. Easier to maneuver around for mowing and super crisp lines. As @gm560 stated above, roots can quickly put a kibosh on that. Given the shade of both trees being concentrated in the middle near the path towards the house, may consider a project that spans between both trees to the sidewalk.


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 22, 2020)

I feel seen.

Subscribing in hope that you get an answer.


----------

